# Humidifier/steamer for pellet stove



## AccentraRRT (Dec 11, 2016)

i have a harman accentra.
Has anyone used a humidifier/steamer for a pellet stove and found it actually helped?
I've been tossing around the idea of getting one to try it out.


----------



## nhyrum (Dec 11, 2016)

My wife wants to get a humidifier because she heard the stove was drying out her skin. Is that what you mean?


----------



## railfanron (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes it should help quite a bit. If the air is dry you will get static electricity shocks when touching switches, the stove, electronic items etc. Also the air will feel warmer if the humidity is at the right level. I run my furnace and pellet stove tag team style so that I get humidification and air cleaning. It costs a little more but we are much more comfortable.
Ron


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 11, 2016)

If you mean one of those steam pots like they put on wood stoves , no it won't do much on a pellet stove. You need an actual humidifier. I would stay away from the mister types and go with an evaporative one. You can bring up whole house humidity. It's not just the stove that is drying skin, it's winter in general and worth while having a humidifier..

Incidentally, I'm putting about 10 gallons of water a day into the air here to keep us and my grand piano happy and it could use a little more.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 11, 2016)

My stove has a built in humidifier never felt the need to use it but may have to give it a try.


----------



## mudeprived (Dec 12, 2016)

I was about to post a question regarding this same topic. It's pretty dry here and I'm looking for options to raise the humidity.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 12, 2016)

mudeprived said:


> I was about to post a question regarding this same topic. It's pretty dry here and I'm looking for options to raise the humidity.


They have some quieter options out these days than my evaporative humidifier. It's fine on low, almost tolerable on medium and way too loud on high. You want your house at least reading 40% RH and 50 is very noticeable ( comfort goes up and static down and all your wood items don't shrink and crack or get loose)). If I run my humidifier on low in the cold of winter I'll hit about 32-35%, medium will get me almost to 40% and high will do the trick eventually. Think gallons of water per day. But even within the brand we bought they are quieter now.

The misting humidifiers mist out into the room with the minerals in the water  and can cause a powdery substance (the minerals) to form on furniture and even walls. The evap ones filter that and well, it's evaporated water anyway, so kind of like distilling. When the water re condenses in the room it's pretty pure. So is the air, because the air is recirculated through the same filters. After some months pass and you change out the filters they are mighty ugly looking. You were destined to breath that crap had it not been filtered out of the air !

i use a water conditioner, it keeps the filter from forming mildew and such. It's inexpensive, (I put one cap full in each tank of water when I fill them ( my humidifier has two water tanks in it). I buy it in a bottle at the local Sears Appliance store we have up the road a ways from here.


----------



## Deromax (Dec 12, 2016)

I use a small warm mist unit, it's basicaly a miniature boiler.  It will vaporize 1 gallon per day at the lowest setting.

50% rh in winter is pretty high, my windows will show signs of condensation at anything over 40% rh.


----------



## mudeprived (Dec 18, 2016)

alternativeheat said:


> They have some quieter options out these days than my evaporative humidifier. It's fine on low, almost tolerable on medium and way too loud on high. You want your house at least reading 40% RH and 50 is very noticeable ( comfort goes up and static down and all your wood items don't shrink and crack or get loose)). If I run my humidifier on low in the cold of winter I'll hit about 32-35%, medium will get me almost to 40% and high will do the trick eventually. Think gallons of water per day. But even within the brand we bought they are quieter now.
> 
> The misting humidifiers mist out into the room with the minerals in the water  and can cause a powdery substance (the minerals) to form on furniture and even walls. The evap ones filter that and well, it's evaporated water anyway, so kind of like distilling. When the water re condenses in the room it's pretty pure. So is the air, because the air is recirculated through the same filters. After some months pass and you change out the filters they are mighty ugly looking. You were destined to breath that crap had it not been filtered out of the air !
> 
> i use a water conditioner, it keeps the filter from forming mildew and such. It's inexpensive, (I put one cap full in each tank of water when I fill them ( my humidifier has two water tanks in it). I buy it in a bottle at the local Sears Appliance store we have up the road a ways from here.



Thanks for that info!

What you think of this?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O0WOO74/?tag=hearthamazon-20

My humidity is level is between 20% and 34%. Static is complete hell as my shorts and pants feel like yoga pants. My eyes are itchy as is my skin and my cat is a bed vibrator scratching all night long.

Noise is not a problem cuz we are deaf.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 18, 2016)

alternativeheat said:


> They have some quieter options out these days than my evaporative humidifier. It's fine on low, almost tolerable on medium and way too loud on high. You want your house at least reading 40% RH and 50 is very noticeable ( comfort goes up and static down and all your wood items don't shrink and crack or get loose)). If I run my humidifier on low in the cold of winter I'll hit about 32-35%, medium will get me almost to 40% and high will do the trick eventually. Think gallons of water per day. But even within the brand we bought they are quieter now.
> 
> The misting humidifiers mist out into the room with the minerals in the water  and can cause a powdery substance (the minerals) to form on furniture and even walls. The evap ones filter that and well, it's evaporated water anyway, so kind of like distilling. When the water re condenses in the room it's pretty pure. So is the air, because the air is recirculated through the same filters. After some months pass and you change out the filters they are mighty ugly looking. You were destined to breath that crap had it not been filtered out of the air !
> 
> i use a water conditioner, it keeps the filter from forming mildew and such. It's inexpensive, (I put one cap full in each tank of water when I fill them ( my humidifier has two water tanks in it). I buy it in a bottle at the local Sears Appliance store we have up the road a ways from here.


My humidifier has a plastic dohicky in it that holds a bunch of stones that counteract the powdery problem. sits in the water tank.
just have to rinse it out every so often..


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 18, 2016)

mudeprived said:


> Thanks for that info!
> 
> What you think of this?
> 
> ...


I don't know a whole lot about it, it's in the right category though and has high ratings by people who have purchased it. It's max output is 4 gals in 24 hours over 1000 sq ft. We do more sq footage than that and more gallons but our house isn't so tight either, so we are probably trying to humidify outdoors LOL ! Replacement filters aren't expensive. Sounds decent.


----------



## mudeprived (Dec 23, 2016)

The big brown truck dropped off the humidifier today. I unboxed it, read instructions, and got it running. What it is supposed to do is run on high until you have the humidity level you are comfortable with (humidity detectors throughout the house) and then turn down the humidity knob till it shuts off. That's the level the humidifier will maintain. Since I have the humidifier in the living room with the stove it is not turning off due to the stove blowing the humidity out of the room and throughout the house. This means the unit runs all the time. The living room humidity level is at 32% and furthest bedroom is at 38%. The house feels a whole lot cooler than before even with the same temps. My eyes are no longer dry and my sinus headache has disappeared.

Money well spent BUT I gotta figure out the ideal spot for it.

Here's what I got:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G0LDRI/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice ! I've considered this one myself, maybe one when the one we own dies but meanwhile, glad it's working for you !


----------



## dozerdean (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a large unit in living area &  a  small room size in bedroom. They run nonstop that's the way I set them. Yes they do make a difference! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mudeprived (Dec 24, 2016)

alternativeheat said:


> Nice ! I've considered this one myself, maybe one when the one we own dies but meanwhile, glad it's working for you !


Had a little scare this morning. I went to check on it before leaving for work and noticed it was off. I could not get it to turn back on and thought it was broke. Then I checked the two gallon containers and they were bone dry. It shuts down when empty. I did not expect it to put out two gallons in 14 hours on its lowest setting. Wow.

I woke up to 40% humidity which was nice.


----------



## bags (Dec 24, 2016)

dozerdean said:


> I have a large unit in living area &  a  small room size in bedroom. They run nonstop that's the way I set them. Yes they do make a difference! Merry Christmas!!



You have a good one too, Dean


----------



## DneprDave (Dec 24, 2016)

I have an ultrasonic humidifier, the manufacturer recommends using only distilled water so the ultrasonic transducer stays clean. I also put a pint of hydrogen peroxide per gallon to prevent biologics from growing in the humidifier.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 24, 2016)

mudeprived said:


> Had a little scare this morning. I went to check on it before leaving for work and noticed it was off. I could not get it to turn back on and thought it was broke. Then I checked the two gallon containers and they were bone dry. It shuts down when empty. I did not expect it to put out two gallons in 14 hours on its lowest setting. Wow.
> 
> I woke up to 40% humidity which was nice.


So it's working, that's great !


----------



## mudeprived (Dec 24, 2016)

DneprDave said:


> I have an ultrasonic humidifier, the manufacturer recommends using only distilled water so the ultrasonic transducer stays clean. I also put a pint of hydrogen peroxide per gallon to prevent biologics from growing in the humidifier.



The one I have states in the manual to use tap water cuz the filter is already treated for tap or something like that. I use a couple drops of grapefruit seed extract for any bacteria and stuff.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 28, 2017)

mudeprived said:


> Thanks for that info!
> 
> What you think of this?
> 
> ...



Reviving this thread since it's coming up on that time of the year.

Just wanted to put in a plug for the Vornados. We've had two for 10 years or so in our 2400sf house and really like them. They're very simple appliances so not much can go wrong and no danger if they run dry.

If you're like us, on a well, you'll see some amazing crust build up on the filters (wicks) as the season progresses and minerals in the water are left behind, even as we have a whole house water filter. We start the season with new wicks and replace them once around mid-winter. They appear to be made of heavy paperish material and disposable (I suspect recyclable). In a pinch I've rinsed them in white household vinegar and reused but they're not meant to be and they'll only hold up to doing that once. Each pair is $15.

Vornado products are very nice and also encourage a look at their fans. A little pricier than most but very well built and effective.
(And I have no other connection than as a satisfied customer)


----------

